# Where can we buy wood for making signs, 3D carvings, mdf spoilboard



## Clay. (Apr 30, 2019)

i looked on ebay for mdf and saw this 24x24 half inch thick mdf 1 for $30 or 3 for $54

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1-2-12mm-X...hash=item2619235004:m:mH90syDay3LadNnc1anRWmw


i dont know if that is a good price, i was not able to find 24x36 mdf, now that i think of it it might be better if i got all 12x12 or a combination of 12x24 and 12x12 since my cutting area is 24x36, i guess it is not a big deal if the mdf is not 1 piece, i dont have a machine yet and i dont even know how the mdf spoilboard stays on the cutting area without moving

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1-2-12mm-X...hash=item261a7ddcfa:m:mF1Ohwg6E6PALIlMzq1nclA

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1-2-12mm-X...hash=item261af9e6d0:m:mkqusnc9EJEj8su9RcrgrRw


where can i buy wood to make signs or do 3d carving?

i looked on ebay Art & Craft SuppliesHome Arts & CraftsWoodworking Tools & SuppliesWood & Woodworking Project Materials

is there a better place to buy wood ?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Ebay? For wood? Are you for real? Where do you live, New York City? 

Go to any Lowes, Home Depot, builder supply store, lumberyard, etc. They all sell MDF, wood in boards, etc. Some will cut to order, some not. My local lumberyard only sells full-size sheets. Lowes and Homedepot will cut to order. Besides being less expensive than I bet eBay would be, you get to see what you are buying.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

You should have virtually unlimited sources not far from you in Houston, Clay. From hardwood suppliers to box stores to sawmills...

Like Theo said, MDF is available from any HD or Lowe's. Which woods do you want to be carving on for your 3D and signs? Maple, Pine, Cherry, Walnut, exotics...? All are easily found in Houston. Know anyone at a cabinet shop? See if they have Maple or other hardwood scraps to give you.

David


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Clay; be warned...MDF is notorious for creating humongous amounts of sawDUST, and really unhealthy sawdust at that. You should take the dust issue really seriously. ANY precautions are better than breathing that stuff.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

If you don't have sawdust collection, see if you can cut it outside. Wear a dust mask! 3M makes a simple one with a valve. Wear it long after you finish the cutting, the sawdust will hang in the air. The stuff you can't see is the most harmful.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

JOAT said:


> Ebay? For wood? Are you for real? Where do you live, New York City?
> 
> Go to any Lowes, Home Depot, builder supply store, lumberyard, etc. They all sell MDF, wood in boards, etc. Some will cut to order, some not. My local lumberyard only sells full-size sheets. Lowes and Homedepot will cut to order. Besides being less expensive than I bet eBay would be, you get to see what you are buying.


Theo,

I have gotten some very good deals on thin hardwood bundles from ebay for scrolling. While not my first stop when buying project lumber, there are reasons to check there every so often.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I've bought exotic wood and guitar sets off eBay for far less than I can find from many other sources. You just have to know what you're looking for and be patient. It's rarely the place to buy if you're in a hurry unless the 'Buy it now' price is really good.

David


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

kp91 said:


> Theo,
> 
> I have gotten some very good deals on thin hardwood bundles from ebay for scrolling. While not my first stop when buying project lumber, there are reasons to check there every so often.


Yeah, actually I knew that, but it just was overwhelmed by the idea of Ebay for MDF. And on eBay you had best check the shipping price before you bid, I think a lot of those guys make their profit off of shipping cost. If you look in the back of WoodenBoat you can find sellers of various woods, including exotics. I'm waiting for when I get room to build my luxury yacht before I buy any.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Clay. said:


> i looked on ebay for mdf and saw this 24x24 half inch thick mdf 1 for $30 or 3 for $54
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1-2-12mm-X...hash=item2619235004:m:mH90syDay3LadNnc1anRWmw
> 
> ...



For years, I have been using Clark's Hardwood in the Heights. They have anything you could ask for.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

4 x 8 sheet of 3/4" MDF at Home Depot in my neck of the woods is $22.50. The funny thing is the 1/2" thick sheet is $2 more....

I can go down to Wurth lumber and get thicknesses up to 1-1/2" MDF, but I can't imagine carrying a sheet of that around! https://www.wurthwoodgroup.com/plywood-lumber/mdf/ I usually am grabbing 1/4 or 3/8 down there for templates or kids projects.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Just out of curiosity I searched for 'Lumberyards' in Houston...seems like the nearest big city to Splendora, Tx.
I think I'd like to spend some money here...
https://www.bing.com/maps?rtp=~adr....oWww=1&redig=547DE5C75C5A4670A944848B8A6C86C4


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

kp91 said:


> 4 x 8 sheet of 3/4" MDF at Home Depot in my neck of the woods is $22.50. The funny thing is the 1/2" thick sheet is $2 more....
> 
> I can go down to Wurth lumber and get thicknesses up to 1-1/2" MDF, but I can't imagine carrying a sheet of that around! https://www.wurthwoodgroup.com/plywood-lumber/mdf/ I usually am grabbing 1/4 or 3/8 down there for templates or kids projects.


Local HomeDepot here 1/2" x 4' x8' is $21.57 , And 3/4" x4' x8' is $31.95 *That same 1/2" X 24" x 24" MDF panel form Ebay at homeDepot is $5.99*

Clay what they have on Eby is one 1/2" X 24" x 24" for $30. So they are cutting 8 pieces from a whole sheet and total for the whole sheet would be $240. Save that money and buy the MDF locally in sheet form and buy at least a handheld jigsaw to cut your panels. You need other tools anyway and you need something to cut up panels and cutout shapes. There are other tools you will need like sanders, files and possibly hand carving tools if you really want to clean up the carvings correctly. You will also need to consider how you will be finishing the projects so those are more tools you need to think about.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

MEBCWD said:


> Local HomeDepot here 1/2" x 4' x8' is $21.57 , And 3/4" x4' x8' is $31.95 *That same 1/2" X 24" x 24" MDF panel form Ebay at homeDepot is $5.99*
> 
> Clay what they have on Eby is one 1/2" X 24" x 24" for $30. So they are cutting 8 pieces from a whole sheet and total for the whole sheet would be $240. Save that money and buy the MDF locally in sheet form and buy at least a handheld jigsaw to cut your panels. You need other tools anyway and you need something to cut up panels and cutout shapes. There are other tools you will need like sanders, files and possibly hand carving tools if you really want to clean up the carvings correctly. You will also need to consider how you will be finishing the projects so those are more tools you need to think about.


They will usually make 1 cut for free, and I think they charge another buck or so for additional. If your vehicle isn't big enough for a half sheet, they could cut it into thirds for easy transport.


----------



## ScottyDBQ (Jul 5, 2008)

Clay, we don't have a Home Depot here but Lowe's will cut a sheet up to your specs. The first cut is free and subsequent cuts are $0.50 each. So for around $30, you would have eight 2' x 2' panels. And listen carefully to Tom's advice about lung protection. This is not the time to get a paper filter mask. If you get a good mask with replaceable filters, you can use it for a long time. Many years from now your lungs will be glad you took the precautions.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

I buy allot of it from Home depot they cut it for me into 4 - 2ft X 4 ft pieces no charge. makes it easy to handle. I cut it out on scroll saw. Wear a respirator when working with it. I use it for making kids flappy footed push toy bodies it is easier to paint and holds up better then pine it doesn't crack 3/4" is like $22.00 per sheet. I buy my dowels from Ebay 100 3/8 by 36" at a time but I don't think I would buy my MDF there.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

My faborite dust protection is made by Rockler. It's a battery powered respirator. Fairly light and very soft on the face and mine blows a bit of air out the cheek area, which keeps my glasses from fogging. See pix.

Cutting your own sheets to size from a 4x4 sheet only requires a circular saw with a decent blade, and a straight edge to guide it. If you're not doing much else with it, you can buy a used saw for less than $50, new for double that. For a straight edge, you can use the edge of a large sheet of either ply or mdf, although the mdf will be more fragile. My DeWalt 18v saw easily handles this kind of cut and there's no cord to manage. Pix shows a fancy version that adds a piece of masonite, which will hold up for many years. Make the masonite section wider than the offset of the saw's blade and cut it off. That gives you an edge you can set right to your cut marks and helps control ragged edges, tear out. This will work for most of your cutting to size. Buy a 2 inch thick piece of insulating foam to lay your mdf on when cutting. Cut it outside on your driveway to let the sawdust blow away.

Finding a piece of really straight 1x4 to guide the saw may take going through dozens of pieces at Home Depot. After a rough sort by sighting along the edges from the end, I lay the candidates on the concrete floor, which is usually quite flat. I check all four sides to see if they really lay flat. That reveals twists and other flaws. If you find a really straight piece, count yourself lucky, and assemble your guide quickly while it's flat.

Hope this is helpful. Sounds like you really enjoy using your CNC, so I've attached a pdf of suggestions for making money by marketing your output.


----------

